# Online Shopping! [Clothes]



## LadyOnFire212 (Sep 16, 2020)

What are your go-to websites for online shopping? Iv'e been busy lately working shifts day in and day out and I was wondering where could I get myself some pretty good looking clothes online. Any suggestions?


----------



## The_redusa (Sep 13, 2022)

I have been shopping online since the pandemic. Sometimes I go out and buy something from various stores, but online shopping is my favorite. I order a variety of dresses, pants, T-shirts, cat food and toys, hair care products, household necessities, and much more


----------



## Masque (Sep 21, 2022)

The_redusa said:


> I have been shopping online since the pandemic. Sometimes I go out and buy something from various stores, but online shopping is my favorite. I order a variety of dresses, pants, T-shirts, cat food and toys, hair care products, household necessities, and much more


Did you ever have problems fitting online clothes?


----------



## jamesmarsh678 (Sep 26, 2022)

I am very satisfied with my online shopping experience. I save both time and money by using it. Whenever we shop online for clothes and accessories, we get a discount exclusively on online shopping. The Tyler the Creator Merch store recently offered me a 30% discount on clothes.


----------



## jamesmarsh678 (Dec 11, 2022)

jamesmarsh678 said:


> I am very satisfied with my online shopping experience. It save both time and money by using it. Whenever we shop online for clothes and accessories, we get a discount exclusively on online shopping. The Tyler the Creator Merch store recently offered me a 30% discount on clothes.


The discount offer is now up to 35% because of Christmas.


----------

